# Haymaker 300 by Sitrex??



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Got my rake, now looking for a tedder. I know







_*NOTHING*_







about them except what I've read here, and am convinced I need one if I'm gonna be semi-serious about making hay more than 1 or 2 times a year. Seems good used ones are few & far between, but found one I'm considering, the Sitrex HM300. Sounds good from the brochure, but what doesn't? Here is the link to I think the one @ the dealer, but I was quoted $2500 instead of 3250 in that ad. Not looked at it yet, but he said they needed to replace couple tines & put a tube in one wheel, then it would be set.

Suggestions?
OH YEA, would a 10' be big enough, or would the bigger, say 17' tedders be worth the bigger price, supposing I go new?









THANKS, fellows, for the edu-ma-ca-tion ya'll are giving to all us 'green-horns' trying to get into this business & feed our family, while having some fun.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I am big fan of the Kuhn tedders. Had a JD 752, which was a Kuhn, replaced it with a Kuhn GF5001 when I sold all my John Deere stuff and replaced it. If you have the money or find a great buy, Krone is my dream tedder, and rake, Krone is hard to find where I live. Kuhn dealer is just down the road.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The link you posted is a haybob combo rake tedder. They ted ok, and rake more than ok but don't do either the best. If you need a tedder, and have arake that is not the right choice.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I've heard before (probably on this forum) that the combo tedder/rakes do a fair, but not great job. I think ya'll have convinced me to hold out for a tedder.
BTW, that hm300 I went to look @....most of the teeth were locked up, didn't swing. Lots of broken teeth, even tho they told me they were gonna replace them it tells me something about the way it was treated. NO THANKS, I'll put that 2500 in something newer, or at least in something that's been taken care of. And probably a dedicated tedder, not a combo.

Now, if I can find one with-in budget.........


----------

